# How embarrassing...



## Pippity (1 March 2013)

There was a dressage competition at my riding school today, and I was in the indoor school as soon as the medium level tests had finished in there. Which meant I was riding while they were all doing their post-comp gossip, and they were _watching me!_.

And, really, it's embarrassing enough that I still can't get the horse to canter a 20m circle without falling in and out so much it's a 20m squiggle. Being watched by people who've just scored 70% on a medium test is enough to make me blush!


----------



## Greylegs (1 March 2013)

Don't be embarrassed, we all have to start somewhere. If this happens again, why not pull up and say to someone, " ... Don't know how you folks do it, what am I doing wrong?" you can bet soone will give you some good advice or tips which you can build on.


----------



## Pippity (1 March 2013)

I was already getting good guidance from my instructor, so by the end of the lesson we were just about there. Unfortunately, the dressage-ists had all ******ed off by then!


----------



## sandi_84 (2 March 2013)

Seriously don't worry about it  When me and my horse were learning together (him very green and me only back to riding for a year after 10yrs break from horses  - under good teachers of course ) we were having horrendous trouble with 20m circles (20 metre dodecahedrons, then polygons, weird squiggly round shapes etc and EVENTUALLY actual bona fide circles ) and even going down the long side on the outside track the whole way 
Everybody has days where they think they look bad and everybody has/is still learning and perfecting and everybody gets better!  Just don't think about the dressage riders watching you - unless it's to imagine how bad they probably were at the start too  It does make it nerve wracking to have people watching you especially when they are a better rider but at some point you will forget they're there


----------



## Shay (2 March 2013)

I know exactly how you feel!  I've been riding for 30+ years and I still hate being watched. I just try to get in the zone with the horse and ignore anyone hanging on the school fencing.  But I still loathe it.

But if you want to get really embarssing try having your 13 year old  (who is a far better rider than I am and eminently qualified!) give you a lesson with all the rest of the yard kids barracking from the sidelines!  Never again!


----------



## shannonandtay (2 March 2013)

I was riding my daughters pony in the school once when one of the riding school girls aged about 11 informed me that my 20 meter circles were in fact squares


----------



## Kimage (18 March 2013)

I totally get this... The thought of anyone watching me ride fills me with dread... I only feel comfortable when I'm with my instructor or my mum cos she's never been on a horse in her life, I could do anything and she thinks I'm the next Charlotte Dujardin! I constantly reassure myself that they were probably as crap as me once, even if it was on a Shetland and they were wearing a nappy! We all have to start somewhere! Xx


----------



## Tabula Rasa (18 March 2013)

Ignore them.

Remember every horse starts as a playful foal and then a learning youngster and are forever learning for the rest of their lives. 

Their horses were once exactly the same. 
And your horse will one day be like theirs and days after better.

Tabula Rasa x


----------



## Lauren&Oliver (23 April 2013)

I just have to say.. I'm so thankful I'm not the only person who HATES being watched whilst riding, although it has it's good points as people watching from a distance can see the problems/positives you are making, it throws me completely off concentration and I always make mistakes and panick, which throws my TB's confidence well out the window  I hope I build up some confidence! Xxx


----------



## hnmisty (24 April 2013)

I kept my ponies at home and rode in the field during the summer, so never had anyone watch (apart from my mum, who'd come out to put jumps up for me, or a neighbour watching from 50m away for a minute. Only one horsey neighbour- ie didn't have horsey people watching me), so now I don't like being watched. I don't mind it so much on flatwork, but I don't like being watched jumping, which is where I am less confident. 

Would love to be able to go back to riding in my field! (Apart from not being able to ride on it in the winter...)


----------



## Pigeon (25 April 2013)

Don't feel embarrassed!! It's horses, I think you have to get used to the occasional humiliation  

And I can tell you mine have been worse........  I took mine to a dressage last year and couldn't get him into the arena. Well, I got him into the indoor, but couldn't get him anywhere near the marked dressage arena. Even with a lead from a horse he knows. Literally not within 20 feet. After 15 mins of not making any progress, some rather impressive acrobatic displays, and nearly galloping into a glass viewing panel (the spectators all ran for it), I had to withdraw as I was holding up the other competitors.


----------



## ilvpippa (28 April 2013)

I hate being watched! Although today after a frustrating session she said how amazing my horse looked, really cheered me up thinking that I was doing something right & I should be so hard on me or the horse!


----------

